# iPhone, Westinghouse Monitor, GTX 260, and more!



## ScottALot

*ScottALot For Sale Thread*

*FEEL FREE TO MAKE OFFERS. I WILL BARTER LIBERALLY!
ITEMS CROSSED OUT HAVEN'T BEEN LOCATED AGAIN AFTER MY TIME AWAY FROM HOME*

ATI TV Wonder HD 750 - $35 shipped
-Still new in box. Won this in a contest, never had much of a use for it.​
[Strike]
Westinghouse 19" LCD Monitor - $65 shipped
-Very slim and sleek. The borders aren't thick, so it's great for a multi-monitor setup. I'm only getting rid of it because I bought an ASUS 24" monitor.​
Galaxy GTX 285 - $80 shipped
-Works fine, not much else to say about it.​
Antec TruePower 750W - $80 shipped
-Not sure if it's used or not. I won it from a CF F@H competition and haven't used it... it's all in-box and looks brand new aside from shrink-wrapping.​
[/Strike]

Here are the pictures:


----------



## ScottALot

Everything is OBO
Prices _can_ include shipping if the shipping price fits right.
Updated GTX 260 price to 80$


----------



## Troncoso

Why is the 955be so beat up?? How long have you had it? How long has it been in use? How long/high has it been OC'd?

Haha thanks if you answer all that.


----------



## ScottALot

That's just dust from keeping it on that soft material. The gray stuff is just a stain from TIM maybe. I've had it for over a year, in use for about a year, only OC'd to 3.8GHz before I was too nervous to keep it going (Xigmatek Dark Knight cooler)


----------



## Motorcharge

I'll take the cpu and gpu if they're still available next Friday. No need to hold them if someone can get them sooner though. MIGHT be able to do it tomorrow/this weekend, but it'll depend upon a couple bills.

Shipping would be to 23113.


----------



## ScottALot

Is there some way to check shipping prices online? I don't know how everyone else does it, but for some reason, my shipping seems to be expensive and cumbersome.


----------



## Motorcharge

ScottALot said:


> Is there some way to check shipping prices online? I don't know how everyone else does it, but for some reason, my shipping seems to be expensive and cumbersome.



How are you trying to check it?


----------



## Motorcharge

UPS ground from you to here would be $13.11 for a 10 lb package.


----------



## ScottALot

Well normally I don't "check" shipping prices before shipping... I just drive over to USPS, find a package that fits the item, and ship.


----------



## Motorcharge

Either way shipping on them shouldn't be much given their size/weight. Strongly prefer UPS though if possible for several reasons.


----------



## Motorcharge

PM me when you get a chance, I can do it tonight.


----------



## ScottALot

UPDATES:
iPhone Pending

AMD CPU Pending

GTX 260 Pending


----------



## claptonman

PM'd.


----------



## ScottALot

Replied.


----------



## ScottALot

Well, none of the deals went through. Reach is still available, too. Bump.


----------



## ScottALot

Please for the love of God, BUY SOMETHING. I reduced prices.


----------



## ScottALot

bump bump bump. I have a GTX 285 coming in. AMD chip has been shipped out.


----------



## JareeB

scott dont use us postal lol remember last time haha


----------



## ScottALot

JareeB said:


> scott dont use us postal lol remember last time haha



I feel like I should remember last time, but I don't...


----------



## 87dtna

I've shipped hundreds of packages with USPS with zero issues within the states.  2 issues internationally, 1 was resolved with insurance the other I got screwed on.  But out of probably 300+ packages in the last 3 years, never a problem within the USA.

OP- I don't see a price on the 955...perhaps I'm blind but I don't see it.

O and I added up the games seperately and I got $220.  lol (unless you sold some of them)


----------



## JlCollins005

87dtna said:


> I've shipped hundreds of packages with USPS with zero issues within the states.  2 issues internationally, 1 was resolved with insurance the other I got screwed on.  But out of probably 300+ packages in the last 3 years, never a problem within the USA.
> 
> OP- I don't see a price on the 955...perhaps I'm blind but I don't see it.
> 
> O and I added up the games seperately and I got $220.  lol (unless you sold some of them)



Same i sell on ebay, and use usps for nearly everything i ship never once had a problem.


----------



## ScottALot

AMD chip was sold, that's why.


----------



## 87dtna

Ahh, KK.

Do the prices include shipping?  The gtx260 tempts me.


----------



## ScottALot

For the 260, yes. For other items, I have to sort of figure it out in my head, I don't want to give guaranteed free shipping on my list and then regret it.


----------



## HazzaHnoob

PM'ed


----------



## ScottALot

Prices dropped, Merry Christmas


----------



## ScottALot

Keyboard, iPhone, 260 are pending.


----------



## HazzaHnoob

I'm still interested in the keyboard, I've PM'ed you again...


----------



## ScottALot

GTX 260 Pending...
GTX 285 May be pending, contact me if interested, though (the guy isn't sure at all)
ATI TV Wonder HD 750 Pending...


----------



## jonnyp11

heads up, 285 isn't listed or pic'd on first page at least, only 260


----------



## ScottALot

Yeah, I'm aware... it's being sold to a local guy, so unless he declines, I'm not posting it


----------



## ScottALot

updated


----------



## ScottALot

Prices lowered, bump.


----------



## Jamebonds1

How much for your keyboard you will selling it?


----------



## ScottALot

Jamebonds1 said:


> How much for your keyboard you will selling it?



It's been sold... as it's not in the OP text anymore.


----------



## Jamebonds1

ScottALot said:


> It's been sold... as it's not in the OP text anymore.



Dang   But next time you can having "keyboard *SOLD*" on OP, it would be easily for other member.  Anyway, I'm curious.  What making you sell so many game?


----------



## ScottALot

Jamebonds1 said:


> Dang   But next time you can having "keyboard *SOLD*" on OP, it would be easily for other member.  Anyway, I'm curious.  What making you sell so many game?



That's true, but I don't like OPs that have like 9/10 things marked as sold and you have to search for the stuff that's still for sale.

The games are fine... I've just beaten them all and they don't have amazing replay value.


----------



## ScottALot

Prices lowered.
Last lowering on games before I eBay them separately.
Updated pictures... will re-take some pictures because they're awful. The Westinghouse monitor isn't pictured yet, that will be up by day's end.


----------

